# Matrix .bat datei erstellen und öffnen



## D3AD (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich bräuchte einmal Hilfe bei einem Programm, unzwar soll dieses eine Matrix.bat erstellen, die ein cmd fenster öffnen mit einem wie aus matrix ähnlichem "Code" (runterlaufende zahlen in grün).
Dennoch startet das Programm nach erstellen der datei diese nicht.
Code:

```
package Matrix;
import java.awt.AWTException;
import java.io.BufferedWriter;
import java.io.File;
import java.io.FileWriter;
import java.io.IOException;
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;
public class Matrix 
{
//	static String Path = "";	//Hab versucht ob die Datei hierdurch gefunden wird.
	public static void main (String []args) throws IOException, AWTException, InterruptedException
	{
	File file = new File("Matrix/");	//Ordner Matrix erstellen
	if (!file.exists())					//Falls noch nicht vorhanden erstellen
	{
		file.mkdirs();
	}
	File file2 = new File("Matrix/Matrix.bat");		//Die .bat erstellen
	BufferedWriter bw;
	bw = new BufferedWriter(new FileWriter(file2));
	bw.write("@echo off");							//Inhalt der Datei
	bw.newLine();
	bw.write("color 0a");							//Inhalt der Datei
	bw.newLine();
	bw.write(":top");								//Inhalt der Datei
	bw.newLine();
	bw.write("echo %random% %random% %random% %random% %random% %random% %random% %random% %random% %random% %random% %random% %random% %random%");		//Inhalt der Datei
	bw.newLine();
	bw.write("goto top");							//Inhalt der Datei
	bw.flush();
	bw.close();
	JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "MöP!", "Warnung!", JOptionPane.OK_OPTION);		//Meldung MöP! ausgeben^^
	if(JOptionPane.OK_OPTION == 0)					//Wenn auf "OK" geklickt aktiv
	{
	//	Path = file2.getPath();
		Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd /c "+file2);		//Öffne die datei
	}
}
}
```

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
D3AD.


----------



## eRaaaa (1. Mai 2010)

Hi,

probiere mal [c]Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd /c start "+file2);[/c]


----------



## D3Ad (1. Mai 2010)

Jau hab ich jetzt gerade auch gemerkt, klappt einwandfrei, danke


----------

